# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  Cfgrid et checkbox

## Fabienduceps

Slt,

j'utilise un cfgrid avec des checkbox en format html.

Mais j'un souci, mon checkbox (cfgridcolumn de type boolean) ne s'affiche que lorsque je clique deux fois sur la colonne et se checke au 3 me clique.

Une ide ... ?

----------


## jowo

Bonjour,

Difficile  dire, le mieux est voir si le code HTML gnr (sur ton navigateur:  code source de la page) est correct.
Souvent c'est un problme de guillemet oubli dans un attribut.

----------

